# Scrap Brass worth anything



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a bunch of kick plates,door knobs, panic bars, brass rod and such I took off high end stores I did. Was wondering if there is any worth while value in brass. This is NOT plated stuff. Its solid


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

TNHermit said:


> I have a bunch of kick plates,door knobs, panic bars, brass rod and such I took off high end stores I did. Was wondering if there is any worth while value in brass. This is NOT plated stuff. Its solid


 In my area Good Clean brass is running close to copper. Buyers here will not buy it until you get a permit from the Sherriff's office first.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

While back it was $1.50 or $1.75 some places more per pound . Wish i was closer wife needs a grab bar for the tub


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

Clean scrap Brass was 1.55 per lb today august 25.

I would have thought it would have been higher with the shortage of raw materials in the Ammo world.
Iâm sure ornate stuff and useable stuff thatâs not damaged will bring higher prices on ebay or CL.


Post some picâs we might be interested.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Fire-Man said:


> In my area Good Clean brass is running close to copper. Buyers here will not buy it until you get a permit from the Sherriff's office first.


I haul my stuff two states over no questions ask . :happy:


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> While back it was $1.50 or $1.75 some places more per pound . Wish i was closer wife needs a grab bar for the tub




i have some brushed aluminum official grab bars. Pm me your addess if you want one, Cost you postage   I think I have three and four ft


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> In my area Good Clean brass is running close to copper. Buyers here will not buy it until you get a permit from the Sherriff's office first.


No permit needed here but they photograph you, what you are bringing in and your license. They no longer give cash, checks only...they do this to cut down on ac, copper pipe and wire thefts.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

#1 copper 2.45 per lb
Bright copper wire 2.65 per lb

I never heard of that type of issue and having to get a permit for just scrap metal. I could under stand if it was Rail Road scrap or bulk car parts.

Note to self-Tennessee has scrap permits. :huh:

Just my two cents


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Bluecometk said:


> #1 copper 2.45 per lb
> Bright copper wire 2.65 per lb
> 
> I never heard of that type of issue and having to get a permit for just scrap metal. I could under stand if it was Rail Road scrap or bulk car parts.
> ...


Hey self Fire Man an't in Tn.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> i have some brushed aluminum official grab bars. Pm me your addess if you want one, Cost you postage  I think I have three and four ft


Thanks :bow:


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

> Sawmill Jim
> Hey self Fire Man an't in Tn.


I New that, cause I'm not as think as you drunk i am. :doh:


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Bluecometk said:


> #1 copper 2.45 per lb
> Bright copper wire 2.65 per lb
> 
> I never heard of that type of issue and having to get a permit for just scrap metal. I could under stand if it was Rail Road scrap or bulk car parts.
> ...


If you had a house under construction that was robbed of all copper wire, pipes, ac condensor, evap and brass fittings you would understand. With the high prices of copper, aluminum and brass its a buffet for a thief.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

Wannabechef
I think I understand the issues you are bringing up about stolen scrap. One of my jobs at our facility was to coordinate and dispose of scrap metals after testing. We would get DOT involved and The EPA when necessary .We would have to have certification of the final end for that specific scrap process. We did have forms to fill out on those special occasions but most times the scrap was just picked up weighed and put into the shredders. This all occurred in a very high crime area (Camden NJ) where the pipes and wires are ripped out of the houses while the people sleep upstairs and the A/C units are stolen off the roof in the daylight. The only reason I said anything about the scrap permit mentioned is that it seems to me like a moneymaking scam for/by the town, county or state? You know buy a permit that costs $10 dollars to scrap $25 worth of metal.
At the facilities I used all that was needed was your license for identification. Maybe that alone kept the riffraff out of the facilities. The scrap companies would involve the police if they thought they had possible stolen goods. I do know they had a list of items to not accept and to alert the police about.

Now If the permits are free and just an identification process NEVERMIND!!:doh:

Every area of the country is different and that&#8217;s all part of educating ourselves, be it the unusual subject of scrap metal permits.

Aug 27, 2013
Brass $1.55 lb
#1 copper $2.45 lb

Just my two cents.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Scrap brass is worth a lot ==> if it is in the form of spent ammo cartridges....


----------

